# need help smoking for the first time ever



## Beets by Schrute (Dec 22, 2017)

so i just bought a mes 30 off craigslist. i ordered my maverick thermometer and amnps tray and pellets. im going to smoke a 13 lb brisket. anyone wanna walk me through how you smoke a brisket in your electric smoker? beer in the liquid tray? just some ideas would be great, thanks.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

You can't fit the brisket in there.. :eek:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

Beets by Schrute said:


> so i just bought a mes 30 off craigslist. i ordered my maverick thermometer and amnps tray and pellets. im going to smoke a 13 lb brisket. anyone wanna walk me through how you smoke a brisket in your electric smoker? beer in the liquid tray? just some ideas would be great, thanks.



Merry Christmas and happy holidays .. 

Hope someone with that smoker can advise you in a few hours or so.. 

Welcome..


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2017)

Keeping in mind that my smoker is larger:

I trim off the thick fat and leave 1/4 inch or a tad more fat intact.  I Jacquard the meat and inject beef broth.  Salt, pepper, garlic powder, brown sugar.  Middle shelf, fat side down.  The fat I trimmed off goes on the less fatty side to help retain moisture.  Why fat side down?  To protect the meat from the heat of the element. 225 degrees till it hits an internal temp of 195 - 200 degrees.  It will hit a stall around 170 degrees and begin a very slow climb to the 195/200. Figure on an hour to an hour and a half per lb. 

If you cannot fit the full brisket on one rack, cut enough of the flat off so that the brisket fits, even at an angle.  Place the cut piece above the larger portion.  Alternately you might be able to fold the thinner section back under itself so that it fits. Good luck.


----------



## Beets by Schrute (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm cooking for 3, planning on cutting it in half and freezing half. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## campfire218 (Dec 22, 2017)

Stole this from another site.

I use Jack Daniels Whiskey barrel oak pellets. 

You may need to prop up the center of the brisket with a coffee can to prevent the meat from touching the sides of the smoker. 



Jim's Secret Beef Brisket REV. 3

September, 4 2016

Jim's Secret Beef brisket



Rub simple

50/50 Kosher Salt and Black pepper (4Tbs each)

1/4 tsp garlic powder

1/4 tsp onion powder

1 tbs paprika

1/2 tbs cayenne pepper

Or  TEXAS Style : 50/50 Kosher Salt and Black Pepper ( Tone’s Restaurant Style Black Pepper it’s 14-16 mesh) Or what ever Rub You want to use



Wood: hickory, or Oak or Mesquite



Option 1 (No Wrap)

OK here's the secret:

Trim Fat cap to 1/4 inch also cut out any hard fat. Then lay down an even coat of the rub all over (Don't skimp on the rub but you don’t want to over apply it.) Pat the rub in don’t rub it. Wrap put in refrigerate over night.

Preheat smoker to 250 add your favorite wood chips. Or A-Maze-N pellet smoker or cold smoke.

Add Apple cider vinegar to the water pan about 1/2 full. Vent 1/2 open.

Cook at 250 fat cap down until internal temp 198-203.

Remove and double wrap in Aluminum foil and a towel place it into an empty cooler and pile some towels on top to take up the air space and increase the insulation. Let it rest at least 45 min to 1 hour ( The longer you can leave it the better) before slicing.



Option 2 (Wrap in Pink Butcher paper Aaron Franklins Way)

Use Jim's secret brisket recipe above. For this Texas style used 50/50 kosher salt and corse black pepper, fill water pan with water ( I use Apple Cider Vinegar) smoked it at 250 ( could have done it at 275) at the 6 a 6 1/2 hour mark checked on it. If you liked the color and it was coming out of the stall. You want to wait until it comes out of the stall to wrap.  171-172 ( I used Pink Butcher I got from Amazon NON WAXED) the paper is not like the Texas crutch where you use foil to push it through the stall. Butcher paper gives you a softer bark a great color on the bark. Used 2 sheets about 30" long over lap them wrapped the brisket and put it back in the smoker until internal temp was 203 in the point. You can keep it wrapped and lowered the smoker temp to 150 put it back in the smoker to let it rest for 2hrs. You could do the same thing and wrap in foil an place in a cooler.  Well that's it really simple.

Disclaimer: This Recipe was only tested with Pink Butcher Paper. Any other butcher paper use at your own risk.



Now don't tell any one it's a secret...



Note 1: I also do the bend test.Which is bend the brisket if it’s stiff don’t buy it, but if it bends then it a good one. The other thing I try to do is buy a better grade. Select=Good, Choice=Better, Prime=Best.

Note 2: You always want to use Kosher salt and not Table salt, Table salt is too fine and will clump in spots. If you feel that it might be too salty for your taste the use 3 tbs and not 4 tbs.

Note 3: It should take approximately 45 minutes to 1 hour per pound when cooking at 225 degrees. If you increase the temp to 250 degrees, it would shave 15 minutes off of the cook time for each pound. As always, check intrenal temp and cook to desired internal temp. NOT TIME. If you were cooking more then one you would not combine the weight of your briskets for a total time. Base your cooking time on the individual brisket.

Note 4: In the first few hours your temp will rise and you think it will get done way sooner then you thought. Don't panic just wait it will settle down and you'll see a lot slower rise. Then the stall, then it start to climb again.


----------



## Travis Aldridge (Dec 27, 2017)

Most important thing, when the meat hits 155 to 165 it will stall.  Do not panic and raise the smoker temp.  Let the meat push through on its own at its own pace.  That is what makes it tender.  If you panic and raise the temp, you will end up with a tough piece of meat.  Natural reaction is to panic, resist this urge.  Keep telling yourself, the meat will get done when its ready and not a second sooner.


----------

